# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  تشخیص چهره

## en-babak

کسی درباره تشخیص چهره اطلاعاتی دارد نیاز فوری به هم فکری با دوستان عزیز دارم و حاضر به تبادل اطلاعات وسیعی با شما هستم

----------


## mehdad.koulab

سلام دوست عزیز در تشخیص چهره مهمترین چیزی که باید تشخیص بدی قیافه فرد که از چشم ، و بینی و ... تشکیل شده و هر کدام روش تشخیص خودش رو داره ابتدا باید از یه شبکه عصبی استفاده کنی تا قیافه ها رو به اون آموزش بدی بعد هم هم اون طور که گفتم برای تشخیص چهره از سر شروع به آموزش عکس می کنیم تا میاد و به چشم می رسه و بنا به آموزشی که دادی و شبکه عصبی که استفاده کردی اونا رو هم تشخیص میده و بعد ... تا می آید میرسه به چانه و چهره رو تشخیص می ده و از Data Base تصاویرت چند تا تصویرو به عنوان نمونه پیدا می کنه که اگه شبکه عصبیت رو درست آموزش داده باشی میبینی که درست تشخیص داده و چهره رو شناسایی کرده.

----------


## en-babak

با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز اگر ممکن است بیشتر راهنمایی کنید ویا اگر منبعی درباره طراحی یک شبکه عصبی mlp و الگوریتم های یادگیری که بتوانم در مطلب پیاده سازی کنم را به من معرفی کنید ممنون

----------


## mehdad.koulab

نمی دونم به درد مطلب می خوره یا نه ولی کتاب FUNDAMEN TALS OF NEURAL NETWORK رو به تو پیشنهاد می کنم که زبان اصلی است اگه برنامه ای که روش دارم کار می کنم موفق بشه بیشتر می تونم کمکت کنم چون این کاری که شما می خوام بکنی از زیر مجموعه های پردازش تصویره که من هم دارم روی پردازش تصویر کار می کنم اگه موفق شدم تا تمومش کنم جتما میذارم تو سایت.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=105987

----------


## mehdad.koulab

سلام دوست عزیز هم اون طور که گفتم کاری که میخوای بکنی درباره پردازش تصویر است من کتاب پردازش تصویر گنزالس رو که جناب مدیر به من معرفی کردن رو به تو معرفی می کنم اگه اونو بخونی یه کارایی میتونی بکنی.

----------


## whitehat

لينك هاي زير را ببينيد
http://www.facedetection.com/
http://vision.ai.uiuc.edu/mhyang/fac...on-survey.html
http://vasc.ri.cmu.edu/NNFaceDetector/

----------


## mehdad.koulab

لینک های زیر رو هم ببین فکر کنم به درد بخورن
http://www.ifrs.axspace.com/home.html
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/audio-...detection.aspx?

----------


## en-babak

امروزه بر اساس مطالعاتی که در این باره ( تشخیص چهره ) انجام شده است راهکارهای زیادی را ارائه کرده اند 1- تشخیص چهره بر اساس رنگ پوست
2- بر اساس داده های آماری
3- با طراحی یک شبکه عصبی 
4- با پیدا کردن مشخصه های که مخصوص هر فرد است مثلا فاصله بین دو چشم در هر انسان متفاوت  است - شبکیه چشم هر شخص منحصر به فرد می باشد و ...
و ممکن است راهکارهای بیشتری هم باشد حال با این تفاسیر به نظر شما دوستان عزیز چه راهکاری را پیاده کنیم که از نظر زمانی و بازدهی بهینه  مفیدتر است  
ممنون

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
زندگی گرمی دست های بهم پیوسته است  / تا در ان دوست نباشد همه درها بسته است

----------


## en-babak

دوستان عزیز در رابطه با هر موضوعی از پردازش تصویر می توانید به مرجع جامع و کامل زیر مراجعه کنید 
کتاب digital image processing
مولف rafael c.gonzalez   و  richard e.woods
isbn :  0-201 - 18075-8

----------


## B-Vedadian

Digital Image Processing آقای Gonzales نه کامله، نه جامع. این یک کتاب متن درسی برای پردازش تصویره، جایی که تازه باید از اونجا شروع کنید

و ق حرف آخر عشق است، آنجا که نام کوچک من آغاز میشود(زنده یاد قیصر امین پور) :قهقهه:

----------


## en-babak

با سلام دوست عزیز b-vedadian لطفا منبعی جهت کسانی که در این زمینه مشغول به فعالیت هستند معرفی کنید تا همه دوستان بتوانند از ان استفاده کنند 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

زندگی گرمی دستهای بهم پیوسته است  / تا در آن دوست نباشد همه درها بسته است

----------


## B-Vedadian

> دوست عزیز b-vedadian لطفا منبعی جهت کسانی که در این زمینه مشغول به فعالیت هستند معرفی کنید تا همه دوستان بتوانند از ان استفاده کنن


از یه جایی به بعد دیگه کتاب خیلی کمک نمیکنه. وقتی کمی کاربردی به قضیه نگاه کنی، مجبور میشی بری سراغ مقالات جدید. الآن در زمینه همین مبحث تشخیص چهره، کلی مقاله تو IEEE هست. کارهای جدید و موثر  (البته بسیاری از مقالات کنفرانسهایی که اسم IEEE روشونه، door-of-the-pit هستند! ولی کنفرانسهای معتبر IEEٍٍE و مجلاتش خیلی خوبن). ابزار شبکه عصبی، SVM، HMM یا مدلهای دیگه همه نیاز به featureهای مناسب و بجا دارن که کارشونو درست انجام بدن و برای دیدن انواع featureهای استفاده شده و جوابی که از اونها گرفته شده باید برید سراغ مقالات جدید.
در زمینه کاهش نویز تصاویر هم همینه. الآن روشهای کاهش نویز دیگه مثل اعمال فیلتر wiener برای نویزهای گوسی و شبه گوسی و یا اعمال فیلتر median برای نویزهای فلفل نمکی، بچه گانه نیستند. کیفیت خروجی که از ابزارهایی مثل Wavelet Thresholding Network (که جزو اولین تلاشهای موفق این رده هستش) میگیرند خیلی بهتر از روشهای ذکر شده در قبله.
برای شروع باید از همون DIP آقای Gonzales شروع کنید ولی به هیچ وجه فکر نکنید که این جامع و کامله، تازه بعدش با ادبیات پردازش تصویر آشنا میشید و باید برید سراغ مقالات جدید.

يک نکته کوچک رو يادم رفت بگم. کارهاي wiener و بقيه به عنوان بزرگان علم آمار و احتمال و در حوزه خاصي که طرحشون کردن خيلي مهمه و پايه خيلي کارهاي ديگست، فقط مساله اينه که با پيشرفت علم و افزايش تعداد کسايي که مخصوصا به شيوه هاي مهندسي روي پردازش کار ميکنن، روشهاي جديد و featureهاي بهتر ارائه ميشه.

----------


## golbafan

اگر فقط میخواهید چهره را پیداکنید سریع ترین روش = haar like

ولی اگر میخواهید شناسایی نیز انجام دهید باید بگم خیلی کار میبره 

بعد از هارلایک کردن و پیدا کردن مکان چهره باید اجزارو پیدا کنی
اول از همه مردمک چشم
بعد گوشه های چشم
بعد ابروها
سوراخ بینی 
خط لبها
و در نهایت محیط صورت

بعد الگویی پیدا کنی مثلا فاصله این نقاط از هم

یک مطلب یواشکی: اگر مردمک چشم رو دقیق پیدا کنی به هیچ چیز دیگری نیاز نیست

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

تاریخ تاپیک مال 2 سال پیشه

----------

